# spanish state schools



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

I had quite a lot of trouble finding info on how to register children at state schools, have found the following and hope it will be of use to anyone looking at sending their children to state school. If you have any other info on schools please let me know.

To apply for a spanish school you need!

an (empadronamiento) document - for which you have to register at your local town hall. Ask here too about when to apply for specific schools as it varies. It is usually around may for that septembers intake.

Take originals and copies of your passport details, possibly with a spanish translation, proof of address and details of your spanish bank account.

Take your childs birth certificate or passport, immunisation records, proof of residence and two passport photos.

Obtain proof of (convalidation) - the official record of your childs education. It is best to do this before you move to spain, having obtained the appropriate forms from the department of education (tel 00 34) 91 701 8000)
Your child can not be accepted at any school until you have the stamped forms from the department of education and this can take up to 6 MONTHS.

Hope this helps chris


----------

